# My pigeons have a baby elephant!!!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Or atleast he looks like one, he is HUGE!!! 
Penny recently had another baby, but the second egg didn't hatch.
Because of this all the focus of Ash's feeding has been towards the one baby....result....a baby elephant!!!
Look at how big this 'little guy' is and he is only 5 days old.
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=pennybabyday5.jpg
He is as big as both babies normally are Together.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one BIG baby, and what a beautiful pigeon.

He does look stuffed. Is the plumbing working well? I'm just concerned that everything is emptying out well in the front (crop) as well as in the back (vent).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, I love the title of your post.
Congrats on the baby, that is big one.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're going to have to build a concrete runway.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Congratulations, Alaska!


Sure is one little rolly, polly you've got there. Best wishes with this chubby little chick


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...what a cute image...!


Quite the little pudgy!

Both seem quite content


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Chubby Chicker?"

Pidgey


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

As far as I can tell his/her plumbing is fully operational, that is when I am allowed to get close with out getting grumbled at or wingslapped..I think penny is an expert in WingFu!!
He/she looks very healthy and happy, I think his/her dad Ash is very excited to be able to feed babies again, so he is REALLY feeding him/her well. I also have my pigeons on a deluxe breeding program now (this includes vitamins, miinerals and amino acids, plus preventative meds), so possibly this is also contributing to the size of the baby.
I was thinking if this one turns out to be a girl I will call her 'Elle' as in Elle-phant.I like the idea of Chubby Chicker if he/she is male 
I think I will not only have to build a concrete runway, but also upsize my loft just to fit Elle in ...LOL
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Man oh man, that is one HUGE baby!!! Good luck with him/her.

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Weight them sometime soon if you can...just out of curiousity...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is going to be one BIG and BEAUTIFUL baby!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

alaska said:


> I think I will not only have to build a concrete runway, but also upsize my loft just to fit Elle in ...LOL
> Regards
> Alaska


not only that, but remember to take down a wall so she can fit in there


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Alaska*

PLEASE keep us posted on Elle/Chubby Chicker's development (GREAT names!)!  

I can't wait to see how this - uh - 'not so" little one turns out! Sure is one BIG baby! Wow! 

Who says good nutrition, etc. doesn't pay off?! You may have the Universities (e.g. Cornell) coming to YOU for advise on raising such large healthy babies!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, are you ready for this...LOL 
On Phil's advice I went out and weighed my 'little' baby pigeon, now remember that this pigeon is only 6 days old. Apart from just fitting on the big scales, elle/chubbs weighed in at 190grams! Yes, that converts to 6.7ounces!
Here is a pic of elle/chubbs getting weighed:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ivejustgotbigbones.jpg
I'm starting to get worried that this baby might out grow it's leg band!
Just incase you still don't see how big elle/chubbs is at day six from the above photo, here is a pic of her/him with Ash the father.
elle/chubbs feet are the same size as Ash's
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=thatsmyboy.jpg
Oh, by the way...what do think Ash is doing....yes, he is feeding again!!!

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Honestly Alaska, those pictures are just too cute for words. I really enjoyed them. maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Alaska and Elle/Chubbs FAMOUS!*

I don't think Hollywood has ever made a "Godzilla Pigeon" movie! 

You and Elle/Chubbs could become famous! He/she could even appear in one of those "sensational" magazines. I can just see the headline: "Mutant Pigeon Outgrows Loft!"  

Your baby "huey" is just too much for words! He/she really stimulated MY imagination! Sure will be interesting to see if he/she continues to grow and grow and grow...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

alaska said:


> I'm starting to get worried that this baby might out grow it's leg band!
> Alaska



Yep, looking at that picture of the baby being weighed, you want to consider calling him "BigFoot!"  

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's one pudgie pidgie ya got there! He does look like a Pidgzilla


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Just to let you all know Elle is still going strong, and is still as huge as ever 
I have named by new pigeon Elle and will refer to it as a she until I know otherwise to save writing he/she elle/chubbs etc so often.

Elle looks to be not only huge for her age, but also she is getting all of her feathers already. She stands up on those big feet (that are very strong already to carry her weight), and gives a little 'Click' sound whenever I get near her.

Here is a photo of her today at only 8 days old:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elle.jpg

I also went out today and saw a cracked egg in the other side...and whallaaa, another miniature baby 
Here is a pic:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=newbaby.jpg

Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Elle is really developing into a beautiful baby!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

I'm happy to hear that Elle is continuing to do so well. Isn't that something that she's getting her feathers already...this is one robust super squab!!! 

Goes to show how important and irreplaceable pigeon's milk really is. With only the one chick to feed, they must be feeding Elle constantly and she's extremely healthy because of this. 

Congrats on the second little baby as well


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

for the update Alaska. Whenever I log on, I always check to see if there have been any new posts about Elle! 

If "she" IS a "she," how will the male pijjies view her? She may have to find a VERY special male! Of course, many say that "bigger is better!"  Will be interesting to see if she passes along that "large" gene or whatever it is!  

Looks like you will be quite busy now that another little one has come along!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Whoa! Congratulations on your chunky baby, Alaska!
She is too cute!

mr squeaks ~ In reference to a "large" gene, I think the baby's parents have some Italian in them.
Ya know, mangia, mangia, mangia.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I don't think Hollywood has ever made a "Godzilla Pigeon" movie!


Wouldn't it be "Pidgezilla" then?

Could totally Wing-slap 'Mothra!' into next week...

On 'peck' and King Kong would whimper and scamper home...

...and just think of the Arooo-kuh-Kooos! that would tremble buildings as he does the twirly-bird dance of... "THIS IS MINE!!!!" on whatever the highest thing big enough to hold him, is...

We should call Hollywood...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, if you don't mind, Elle will be my desktop for awhile. She, and the new baby are soooooo cute. I just love them. maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, I love your replies 
maggie, I told Elle that she has got a fan club!! She just stood up on her big feet and Clicked at me..lol
Elle is covered in pin feathers now, and still going strong 

Plus my second egg of Cecil anf Ruby hatched...and I have a bald baby pigeon!! So one is really fluffy and the other is totally bald.
Here is a pic of Baldy and Fluff:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=baldy.jpg

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*A Bald Pigeon?*

I must say Alaska, you sure do have UNUSUAL pigeons! Only teasing about the bald pigeon. I'm sure down/fuzz will appear shortly! Mmmm, now that I think about it, there IS a "bald" cat (well, mostly), called the Sphinx - so why not a bald pigeon?  

Now, you will REALLY be able to see the growth difference between Elle and the new ones! Such great pictures!

Yes, Elle is now famous and DESERVES her own fan club!  She's - ah - "big" enough to handle the fame!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

190 Grammes at 6 days...!

Keep a log on their weight progress...

What fun!

Yes, Elle certainly has a Fan Club...

If you ever get into making sceen-printed Tee Shirts of her image, I am sure they would fly off the shelves...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats on big pigeon baby! She is so cute and all ready geting her feathers? That little one will have a hard time keeping up!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

alaska said:


> ...one is really fluffy and the other is totally bald...


In some lines, sparse fluff is related to dilute coloring. It will be intriguing to see how these two develop!


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Awww what cuties! I look here every day to watch the babies grow. What a giant baby.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Elle is still going strong 
It is now Day 12 and she weighs 348grams, thats 12.5 ounces.
Here is a pic at todays weigh in session:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=gettingheavier.jpg
As you can see Elle has got most of her pin feathers and they are starting to open. She is an AshRed Pigeon, just like her father 
Do you want Elle to show you how well she is growing her feathers?
Click here:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=wingsout.jpg

BTW, the other two are also coming along nicely, but I didn't get a pic as Ruby was very grumpy with me going into her nest. More pics to come. TerriB, Baldy definately looks to be a Dilute, Cecil has to be the one carrying Dilute (I didn't know this, he must have Het Dilute (which is a Sex-Linked Recessive Gene), so Baldy is definately a Girl  )

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Alaska, 
Elle est belle! She is gorgeous!

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Elle is more beautiful each day. maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds! Neat photo of feathers just starting to de-sheath.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a beautiful bird*

Elle is now! She will be gorgeous when she grows up - ah - gets bigger - uh - becomes an adult  Well, you get what I mean! 

Mmm, being a "plus" size, will any male pigeon be worthy??? 

On the other hand, IF Elle turns out to be "Chubbs," he will NEVER have to chase after the hens - they will 'flock' to him!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

348 grams at 12 days old...that's incredible!!!! Elle is sure turning into a beauty too Out of curiosity, how much do Ash and Penny weigh?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *On the other hand, IF Elle turns out to be "Chubbs," he will NEVER have to chase after the hens - they will 'flock' to him*!


Well, at this point, to me, she's still just a little doll baby, however, as each day passes, she continues to transform into a most beautiful adult.  

In reference to the above. . . 
The question might be, 'Will he even *be able* to chase after the 'ladies'??  

Whatever the case may be, Elle or Chubbs, is turning out to be one hunk of stunning pigeon. 

Please do continue to post updated photos. 

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Alaska,

That new pigeon of yours should be in the Guiness book of world records!

Seriously!

What ever gender it is She's very cute

I'm glad you like my list of names


Who knows maybe she'll turn out to be an "Amber"

Please e-mail me sometime.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou all for your posts, Elle is certainly turning into a beautiful pigeon.
I noticed her standing up and walking around yesterday, plus she was actively chewing off the sheaths of her pin feathers, The best moment was when I saw her stand up and stretch her wings, then give them a bit of a flap 
I have a site that shows me the 31 days of pigeon development in photos, and when I compare her to that, it looks like she is constantly around 1 week ahead of normal.
Plus...did I mention her size....lol
Yesterday she weighed in at 348grams. (12.5ounces)
PigeonPal, Out of curiosity I did weigh Ash & Penny, much to Ash's disliking, he wouldn't stand still and grumbled at me for a whole minute afterwards.
Ash weighed in (roughly, wouldn't stand still) at 322grams.
Penny stood perfectly still and weighed in at 356 grams.
I am sure this is nothing compared to your Giant Runts  BTW do you know how much Giant Runts weigh?

So Elle already weighs more than her father, and is about to catch up to mum, and this weight measurement was at 12days!!

The other two (baldy and fluff are still going well), and this morning Penny has laid another egg!!

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

alaska said:


> I did weigh Ash & Penny, much to Ash's disliking, he wouldn't stand still and grumbled at me for a whole minute afterwards.
> Ash weighed in (roughly, wouldn't stand still) at 322grams.
> Penny stood perfectly still and weighed in at 356 grams.



WOW! that is amazing!!!!. Elle is already weighing more than her parents! This is really interesting and I wonder if this bird is going to continue gaining size and weight or if it will taper off soon. You must keep us posted

Well my runts are in a different weight class all their own really being a different breed altogether. Lucy is the light weight of the 4-some, weighing around 800 grams but her mother weights about 950 grams, but they aren't babies either


----------



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

That is crazy. I can't believe she is already that big!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Elle is getting to be quite the looker as well as tops on the scale!

I can't "weight" to see the next batch of pictures!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are todays pics of Elle 
She is really starting to look all grown up with most of her feathers opened!
Ash got really defensive of her today when I went in, I took the opportunity to get a together shot to show you exactly how big she is, remember she is only 14 days old. 
Here is a pic of them together:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ashandelle.jpg
And here she is showing how gorgeous she is becoming:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elle14days.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellecloseup.jpg

I didn't weigh her today, they all seemed a bit skittish, so I didn't want to disturb them any more than I needed to.

Also, Baldy and Fluff are still going well, from the look of their pin feathers starting to show, they may both be black like their father Cecil (however baldy definately looks dilute) here is a pic today at 6days:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=baldyandfluffday6.jpg

Hope you don't mind me posting so many pics, Elle is my favourite little girl 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Elle is a real big buxom beauty, that's for sure! Ash is also one mighty fine looking bird too...you can tell he's not happy in that photo

Thanks for the latest pictures and no we don't get bored of them


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I am enjoying these pics soooo much. Just keep them coming. Elle is just too beautiful for words and the new babies are so cute. maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Alaska*

Elle has captured the hearts of everyone who sees her! All of us wait on pins and needles to see how much she's grown and how beautiful she is going to be as an adult! 

I sure hope she's a HEN. Will be hard to go from "beautiful" to handsome! I think most of us think of her as a "she!" LOL 

Little "baldy" is another one capturing attention. WHEN will this little one have feathers? And, what color??? Oh, the suspense!

Congratulations on having one of (if not the MOST) riveting pigeon "soap opera" thread in history!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

17 Days old and Elle is starting to grow her tail out 
I weighed her today, she wouldn't sit quite still but the scales did read roughly 358grams..there she goes, heavier than both parents now!!!
She is starting to walk around alot, and showing signs of wanting to jump out of the nest and check out the loft, I hope she doesn't try this until she can use her wings, she is about 4feet off the ground in her nest.
She is also getting her head feathers starting to open.
Here is a pic of her today posing:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elle17days.jpg
And here is a pic today showing her strong legs and her tail starting to grow out:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellestanding17.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alaska,

I really enjoy seeing her in different stages of growth, I hope you make an album of all the pictures with her age underneath. The pictures are just great and Ella is a doll!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Alaska

Love them. That Elle has stolen my heart.

maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the updated photos Alaska.
Elle has got to be the most precious of all babies.  
She is just adorable!!

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*New Soap Opera - "As The Pigeon Grows"*

Wow, Ash has an impressive glare - you're lucky your camera lens didn't crack.  Elle has such a soft, sweet expression. S"he is developing into a real beauty!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Elle is growing into quite the gorgeous lady...please keep the pictures and updates coming!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I've just caught up and saw all Elle's pics and she's one remarkably gorgeous girl you have there, I can't wait to see her as she grows and grows and grows........


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

She's such a doll and a rotund gal! 358 grams, wow, she sure is doing well. Perhaps she's stabolized now and has achieved most of her full weight. Should be interesting to see if she gains even more in the coming weeks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow!*

Elle is becoming more and more beautiful! The frontal picture taken of her is great! From her expression, she is going to have PERSONALITY PLUS!

"As The Pigeon Grows" is perfect...ROFL


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all 
It's been a few days and today Elle turned 21 (days old), she is still busy growing those feathers out, and getting bigger.
I think she has achieved MOST of her full weight now...however...as always she surprises me...I put her on the scales this morning..she stood perfectly still, and to my surprise the scale came up 375grams!!
Here is a pic of her today:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleturns21.jpg
She has beautiful colouring, I believe she is a spread ash, plus she has a white patch on her chest, and white down all over her back.
Here is a pic of her showing off her gorgeous wing colour:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleswing.jpg
For those following Baldy & Fluffs progress, here are some pics of them today at day 13 (they are not quite as big as elle was  ):
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=baldy_fluff13days.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=smileb_f.jpg

This post is really turning into an epic 
I like the idea of creating an online album of Elle's day by day growth, I will look into making one and post the link for it here for those who wish to continue watching her grow 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

alaska said:


> Hi all
> It's been a few days and today Elle turned 21 (days old), she is still busy growing those feathers out, and getting bigger.
> *Here is a pic of her showing off her gorgeous wing colour*:
> http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleswing.jpg
> ...


Awesome photo Alaska.
That would be every member on this board.  

Many thanks for the update.

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alaska,

I'm with Cindy.....keep 'em coming.

Can't get over how Elle is posing like a model in her photos....she must know that she has an adoring public!

Don't know if it was just me, but no pictures showed up for me when I clicked on the links for Baldy & Fluff.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

When I saw that there was a new post on this thread, I thought, "Oh, good! More pictures!! Such beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for your replies 
Elle certainly does have a knack for posing in front of the camera.

Thanks for picking up on the link problem for the other pics Linda, I fixed them up so they should work now, there is a lot of posing going on by Baldy&Fluff in those pics aswell


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

alaska said:


> Thanks for picking up on the link problem for the other pics Linda, I fixed them up so they should work now, *there is a lot of posing going on by Baldy&Fluff in those pics aswell *


Oh boy, that's for sure! LOL They are just adorable...thanks for fixing up the link...they look like a couple of little doll babies.

Linda


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

The photos aren't half bad.

I know you probably don't plan on giving her away. 

who wouldn't?

she's cute!
anyway here's one of my favorite animal websites 

I hope you like it

www.ozfoxes.com


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, Now I'll be addicted to Baldy and Fluff as well as Elle. You surely are blessed to have these babies. How I envy you. If Fluff is the little brown one, she'll give Elle a run for the money in looks.

Please do keep them coming. 

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Alaska,

Your last pics of Ella, Fluffs, and Baldy are very beautifully done, excellent subjects, of course, & well focused. The two, Fluffs and Baldy, look like they are actually carrying on a conversation with each other, the last pic, it sould have a caption.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks, Alaska*

for posting pics of Fluffy and Baldy. I was just wondering the other day how they were doing and if Baldy was EVER going to grow feathers. Amazing what a little time can do.  

I, too, was taken by the Elle's 'wing' picture. If there were a pigeonwalk for pigeons, Elle would be the TOP model! Her coloring, especially that white chest is gorgeous! 

If the thread gets too long, start another continuing one - I know: baby - teenage - adult - her development years... 

I sure HOPE she is a HEN - kinda hard switching to "handsome" from gorgeous! I think everyone is now "indoctrinated" to a 'she.' Regardless, won't change our avid interest!

I am very interested in what kind of personality she will have (or already has): diva, pigeon-next-door, sophisticated, comedianne, etc.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Today I went out to check on Elle, and to my suprise she was sitting in the other nest beside her Dad!! This means she must have hopped out of her nest, walked along, then hopped in beside Dad...I ran to get the camera, and on my return, sure enough there was Elle walking around out of the nests again 
Here is a pic of her on her little escapade:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellesout.jpg
And here she is showing of her beautiful fanned tail, just like her mum:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellesfantail.jpg

As for personality, she definately has a dose of her dad, 'Mr Grumpy' Ash, it is not uncommon for her to give a little grunt at me if I get too close 

Ahhh......
They grow up so fast  
but she'll always be my baby 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Alaska,
Those links didn't work for me.  

Cindy


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been improving my PixAlbums Site, all fixed up now...the links should work for you now

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Alaska.
Elle looks like her size & weight are beginning to balance out.  
She's a sweetie.  

Cindy


----------

